# Speedferries service



## BadlyOverdrawnBoy (May 1, 2005)

Season's greetings to all

Just returned from our latest jaunt (80 nights) using Speedferries for the first time. The service could not be faulted, punctual, quick crossing, friendly staff, comfortable etc, arriving in uder 50 minutes each time. We weren't sure of the exact date of return so just guessed a date when we booked the ticket. We just arrived at the port on our return, paid a £10 surcharge at the kiosk, and boarded the ferry. This effectively gave us an open return for £98.

Noticed how the other operators' fares are now coming down now that Speedferries are here? Coincidence? Give Speedferires your support if you can because if they fail, the old operators will be back to their old tricks.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Speedferries recently refused my booking because I was 1cm over their 2m width limit. Very few motorhomes are 2m or less. So check before you book.


----------



## 92997 (May 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

I tried to contact Speedferries on website but this would not accept or give any information for booking for Motorhome with small trailer.

Since I needed to check on the vehicle width limitation and also my need to include a trailer I tried to phone Speedferries but, after several abortive calls, I found I was no 18 in a queue and after waiting 20 minutes was told by recorded message that I was no 1 in the queue but then within 2 seconds received a further recorded message saying they were too busy to handle my call and promptly cut me off!

It's bad enough to have to wait a long time in a phone queue but to then be cut off is totally unacceptable to me.

Result, I checked other sources and was pleased to make a very competitive booking, with usual helpful services of the Caravan Club, via Eurotunnel where my small trailer goes free.

As ever it pays to "shop around" as there some good deals to be had but it is essential to check carefully on any limitations such as width of vehicle, and for me trailer costs.

I wish Speedferrries every success but like other forms of cheap transport it only works if your requirements are simple and usually within strict limitations. If I can't get a response to queries then this is not for me.
Bernardbg


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The cheapest alternative to Speedferries is (I think) Norfolkline. For up to 6m length the cost is £88 return with small supplements for longer vehicles. And the booking is completely flexible with no amendment fees. Norfolkline do not do themselves any favours though because they do not seem to advertise their low fares. When I last looked even their website failed to mention that you can get a return fare for £88.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Upto a week ago Norfolk Line were still giving that price and as you say gelathae (whats that stand for anyway?) they give a good service but dont broadcast it.

There seems a lot of confusion over speedferries, we tried booking last year and was told we were too big (under 6mtrs just ove 3m high) but another couple we know with a similar sized van were able to book.

The Tunnel seems to want to compete now so maybe at long last this short time journey will ne reasonably priced


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Speedferries recently refused my booking because I was 1cm over their 2m width limit. Very few motorhomes are 2m or less. So check before you book.


What base vehicle have you got gelathae

Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This was posted on the Motorhome List today.

http://www.cyanopale.com/ngnactu.htm?id=72

(I've translaed it before posting)

"The line transmanche between Boulogne and Dover, ensured by the SpeedOne boat, goes well! Very well, even. The chairman of the company SpeedFerries, Curt Davis, thus announced that negotiations were in hand for the arrival d'un new boat, SpeedTwo, at the beginning of May 2005. L'objectif? to relieve SpeedOne which posts very good rates of filling. The new boat will be thus able to transport close d'un million cars per annum. To also note that the traffic will be opened also soon with the motor bikes, motor homes and caravans. Very good news, therefore."

So lets hope Speedferries get the larger craft.

We were very impressed when we used the service last year.

Don


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Gelathae,
Thanks for reminding me of Norfolk line, I have just come off their web site, booked for July this year £98 return. Tried speed ferries but they stated only up to 2.9 mtrs high and I know we are 3mtrs so would not risk it. Sea France wanted £200. So I think I have a good deal, more to spend on wine!!!

Ian&col


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

To Dodger 148. Norfolkline offers are still available I believe. I received a 2005 brochure this week from Ferrysavers.com which states that a Standard return for a 6.5 metre motorhome is £88 with a £1 supplement for those travelling between 15 July and 5 September.

I travelled with them 3 times last year and have recently booked with them direct (by phone) for two crossings at the £88 fare.

To Motorhomer. I have an Autosleeper Duetto which is 2.115 metres wide with the mirrors folded. I have spoken to Speedferries and have e mailed them twice. They refused my booking. However I have seen larger vehicles in the Speedferry queue at Dover so I do not know what is going on. I have also spoken to someone who tried it on with Speedferries at a peak time but were turned away at the port for being oversize.

To newbees. Glad you got fixed up. Norfolkline are excellent.


----------



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

they take lorrries? I was told to call after I booked (on line) to advise that I was over 2 m and there would be no problem.
£80 mid July for a month!


----------

